# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ستاپ کردن برنامه

## rezahagh

با سلام دوستان چگونه می توان یک برنامه وی بی را بصورت یک برنامه قابل نصب ساخت

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
آموزش های زیادی هست! لطفا جستجو کنین.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%AF%D8%B1-VB6

----------


## NASA's Spaceman

روی پروژت کلیک راست کن بعد گزینه Open With  رو انتخاب کن و برو بجایی که ویژوال رو نصب کردی و پوشه ی VB98 بعد Wizard رو انتخاب کن و بعد PDWizard و بعد از این PDCMDLN رو انتخاب کن تا بتونی فایل نصبی بسازی
VB98\Wizards\PDWizard\PDCMDLN

----------


## hamed747

به نظر من از Setup.Factory استفاده کن
خیلی عالی هست
روی همه سیستم ها چه 32 چه 64 نصب میشه
عالیه

----------


## m.4.r.m

> به نظر من از Setup.Factory استفاده کن
> خیلی عالی هست
> روی همه سیستم ها چه 32 چه 64 نصب میشه
> عالیه


بهترین و ساده ترین ستاپ ساز برای پروژه

----------


## saber67

من چندتا ستاپ ساز رو امتحان کردم ولی الان چند سالیه از Advanced Installer استفاده می کنم و ازش راضیم
هم تم های قشنگی داره و هم دستت توی ستاپ ساختن بازه و امکانات خوبی بهت میده
کار کردن باهاش سخت نیست نهایتا یه روز باهاش ور بری از همه چیش سر در میاری

----------


## YasserDivaR

inno setup بی نظیر ترینه

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
من در طي چند سال با ستاپ سازهاي مختلفي كار كردم و 3 تاي اونها بهتر از بقيه هستن
Setup Factory
Wise Installation System
InstallShield
از بين اينها هم Setup Factory كه من ورژن 9.0.3.0 رو استفاده مي‌كنم چه از لحاظ راحتي چه از لحاظ امكانات و گرافيك از بقيه امتياز بيشتري مي‌گيره، البته اون دو تاي ديگه هم واقعا عالي هستند و اگر نمره اين 10 باشه اون دو تا 9 هستن
دردسر كار با InstallShield هم از Wise كمي بيشتره ولي ستاپهاي بسيار خوبي مي‌سازه

----------

